# long term in Boracay and davao



## andy1967 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi 
I am looking at possible long term rental in Boracay and or davao
can anyone advise on properties available, or recommend, from September 2014
thanks
andy


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Google. Some decent looking affordable long term apt rentals in Boracay. Been there several times but not long term.Halloween there was a blast.


----------

